# Still Looking For Research Participants // Share Your Perspective + Earn Rewards



## PediatricCrohns_Research

Aiding a loved one with Crohn's or colitis? See if you qualify for another way to make a difference. Here ---> https://www.brandinvitation.com/wix/p17612024.aspx?said=UC032K4&pcid=CFOR

Communispace (www.communispace.com), a trusted healthcare market research partner is raising awareness for a new private online research community for US residents. If you're selected, it's a chance to connect with other IBD caregivers and serve as an honorary advisor to a healthcare company sponsor that wants to understand your unmet needs and develop relevant resources. Members can exchange opinions and ideas with each other whenever it's convenient, 24/7, and can earn Amazon Appreciation Certificates regularly for sharing their insight with the sponsor's decision makers. 

Space in the online research community is limited to 100 individuals – Communispace is forming a diverse group with a mix of backgrounds and experiences, so while everyone’s voice is valuable, not everyone will be able to join. Click the following link to learn more, then take a quick confidential survey to see if you qualify and check current availability for membership openings. https://www.brandinvitation.com/wix/...32K4&pcid=CFOR


Thanks for your time and support!


----------

